# PO4 Reactor



## talon (May 7, 2009)

I'm considering setup a PO4 reactor. Any ideal between TLF phosban and BRS media reactor?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just my two cents, but if you are going to start running a phosphate reactor, you might want to look into running something like the vertex bio-pellet system.

I like the TLF phosban reactor though =)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have both TLF and BRS reactor, and I prefer BRS for convenience.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Thank all.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

BRS by a long shot, I do however have a TLF (less pump) if you're dead set on buying one


----------

